# First go with ONR



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Had my first go with ONR today all very quick and easy but felt a bit strange.

Found the drying a bit strange first passes with drying towel felt a bit rough and scratchy is the only way i can describe it but a couple more passes and the towel starts to glide.

The thing that i liked was when i had finished my drying towel was bone dry and spotless so i need to know is it OK to use again without washing the towel ?.

Tried a panel on another car and let it almost dry by itself then went over with towel no rough feeling and no waterspots at all :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Try pat drying,I find it more effective.


----------

